# Stocks in the ASX100



## psj02 (6 June 2009)

Hi folks,
Where can I get a list of the stocks in the ASX100? Can someone point me in the right direction?
Ta


----------



## beamstas (6 June 2009)

*Re: Shares in the ASX100*

Google is your friend 

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...s_asx100/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,2,3,0,0,0,0,0.html


----------

